# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ke loje keni perfunduar?

## Juventini

Ke loje keni arritur te perfundoni deri ne fund? PEr ke loje jeni perpjekur? Ke loje po perfundoni tani? Shkruajeni ketu!

----------


## Juventini

Per vete vetem Freedom Fighters dhe Gta San Andreas kam cliruar!

----------


## Gerdi

qeke i ri ne fushen e lojrave  :ngerdheshje:  une kam cliruar aq shume sa si mbaj mend!
te gjith final fantasyt deri te X
Splinter Cell
GTA2,3,Vice City,San Andreas
NFSU,NFSU2
Call of duty
The Legend of dragoon
etj etj kto me erdhen ne mendje tani!

----------


## Found

Half-Life
Half-Life: Opposing Force
Quake
Quake II
Quake III
Quake IV
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004
Age of Empires II
Age of Empires
Age of Empires II: The Conquerors Expansion
Warcraft II
Warcraft III
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
Aliens versus Predator
Starcraft
Starcraft: Brood War
Need For Speed: High Stakes
Need For Speed 2: Underground
Serious Sam
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Civilization II: Call To Power
Heroes III of Might and Magic
Heroes III of Might and Magic: Wake of Gods
Independence War: Defiance

etj etj etj etj etj etj etj... por keto edhe me kane pelqyer ca  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Unreal Tournament 2004
MOHHA Medal Of Honnor e cila eshte edhe nje nga lojrat e mia me te pelqyera. (cdo version)
Need For Speed Underground 
Prince Of Persia


*Tashme nuk luaj me me lojra*

----------


## Larsus

me topa  :pa dhembe:

----------


## marsela

> me topa


_edhe un 
Po thoja qe kur kshu Larsusi eshte bashku me grupin..lol_

----------


## Harakiri

Kam perfunduar disa lojera por Devil May Cry (ne veshtiresine me te larte, Dante Must Die) jam pak si krenar qe e kam mbaruar sepse eshte loje jashtezakonisht e veshtire. Tani per tani po mundohem te mbaroj Devil May Cry 3 qe eshte pak a shume e pamundur.

----------


## Adriano-10

Tetris-it  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Juventini

Jo se jam i ri por me merziten lojrat!

----------


## Gunnar

> Half-Life
> Half-Life: Opposing Force
> Quake
> Quake II
> Quake III
> Quake IV
> Unreal Tournament
> Unreal Tournament 2004
> Age of Empires II
> ...


edhe une pothuajse te gjitha keto qe jane permendur ketu. 

HOMM 3, cfare nostalgjie. kesaj dhe Ceasar 3 i kam nxjerre ujin e zi !

----------


## Gerdi

> Kam perfunduar disa lojera por Devil May Cry (ne veshtiresine me te larte, Dante Must Die) jam pak si krenar qe e kam mbaruar sepse eshte loje jashtezakonisht e veshtire. Tani per tani po mundohem te mbaroj Devil May Cry 3 qe eshte pak a shume e pamundur.


Eshte per pc devil may cry? un kam pas gjithmon shume qejf ta luaj po e di qe eshte vetem per ps2  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

CapCom ska asnje loje per PC :P

----------


## km92

Grand theft auto Vice City (Gta)
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas 
Need for Speed UnderGround |
Need for Speed UnderGround ||
Warcraft ||
BattleField ||
CallofDuty
 Ka edhe shum lojra po nuk me kujtohen :P

----------


## km92

Ja ca foto nga Battlefield

----------


## Harakiri

> Eshte per pc devil may cry? un kam pas gjithmon shume qejf ta luaj po e di qe eshte vetem per ps2


Eh per fat te keq Devil May Cry 1-3 eshte vetem per ps2. Neqoftese do, provo njehere Onimusha 3 e importuar ne PC nga Capcom. Eshte pak a shume si Devil May Cry por me e ngadalte si loje. 

Onimusha 3

----------


## arusha2

Lojrat me te fundit te perfunduara:

GTA  San Andrea   dhe   Need For Speed  Most  Wanted

----------


## Piranha

Tactical Ops
Rome Total War
Need for Speed
Imperivm
Flight simulator
Carmaggedon

----------


## ____

Lojen e jetes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Found

> Lojen e jetes


shiiiiiiiiiiiii dreqi

----------

